# My Part of the Rainforest



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Just thought I would start a thread on my frogs in my room. More pics on their way.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome pictures, i really like the one of the SI on the ledge!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Some pictures I took. Sorry for the poor quality, there's only so much a phone can do. Thanks for looking.
Buddy







My Alanis Tank (trio)














My Bassleri Tank (0.2)














My Santa Isabel tank (4.3)














Steve, an Anole we found while setting up for a show







My Cristobal tank (1.1)


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

If I ever had a lizard, my choice would always be the common green anoles. I love those things


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Steve is a character. He watches me feed all the frogs then looks at me right before I feed him. I would have never known that these cheap lizards could be so cute. Haha
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is a quick update. I got 2 more anoles for Steve so he isn't quite so lonely. Also I picked up a breeding group of Vittatus. I also was given some Matecho froglets. Here are some current updated pics. Again sorry for the poor quality.
Buddy
My Alanis Trio (2.1)














My new Matecho Froglets







I moved my Bassleri into an 18x18














My new Vittatus group







With tadpoles in their waterbowl







My Cristobals







My SI's calling







My new anoles


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Oooh, I want some Bassleri!

Nice looking homes youve provided them.

Can you tell me how you have found their personalities to be?? Are they active, bold, take advantage of the tanks floor space and height?


I can't seem to find too many people with them.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Pm me and we can chat about them.
Buddy

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Very cool, i love frogrooms.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice! Where in NJ are you? I just might have to invite myself over check out your collection in person


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Haha I'm in Denville about 45 mins from trenton.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Just brought a rack up for plants and other supplies.







Buddy


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Haha I'm in Denville about 45 mins from trenton.
> Buddy
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ah, you're up there! I'm down here in Matawan.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, if you are ever in the area let me know.
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Bought some new plants to add to tanks and make some new ones.







Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Just took a few pictures.














New Green and Bronze Auratus 







My male Cristobal








Thanks for looking 
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Just took a few pictures of my Santa Isabels hunting. Enjoy.





















Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice! I'm in NJ as well and it nice to see locals with such a collection.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Got 4 new Red Galacs from a hobbyist in my area. Great fat frogs. They are in an Exo-Terra 36x18x18. 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

nice collection. keep on updating.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

A rare sighting, seeing my bassleri. Haha, they are becoming more bold as time goes on.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the galacs!
What type bassleri do you have...black/saposoa?


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

They are black bassleri.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

The biggest dart frog I have ever seen. My new female cobalt.







That is the big size monkey pod Black Jungle sells. Behind her is a coco-hut.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry for my lack of updates but I have been moving everything out of my room and into my basement, its turning out nice. Will post pics after I have everything cleaned up.
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

My updated frog room. My collection has been moved from my second story bedroom to my basement. Here are some pictures. 
Buddy


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks great. Nice doormat too!

I'm sure those tanks aren't staying on the floor right? lol


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

eos said:


> Looks great. Nice doormat too!
> 
> I'm sure those tanks aren't staying on the floor right? lol


No they were a custom build for someone. They were actually picked up an hour after I took the pictures.
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of updates everyone. Changed some things around and got some new frogs. Will post some up to date pictures of my frog room soon. In the meantime I was playing around with some new editing software. Here's a pictures of one of my 2 male Cristobals.
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Was playing around a bit more today with my Droid camera. Enjoy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Just found 2 clutches from my Cristo's. Super phyched! 
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Just found 2 clutches from my Cristo's. Super phyched!
> Buddy


Found 4 tadpoles scattered throughout their tank . here is a beautiful shot i got today of my Female. Its on our Facebook page also found in my signature. 
(Hopefully this works)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...742.1073741827.467702746610533&type=1&theater
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Also just heard my Black Bassleri calling for the first time! Here's another picture from today 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...610533.-2207520000.1373923784.&type=3&theater
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Also just heard my Black Bassleri calling for the first time! Here's another picture from today
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...610533.-2207520000.1373923784.&type=3&theater
> Buddy


And I was wrong again. It was actually my A. Trivatta calling. Atleast they may start breeding soon.
Buddy


----------

